# Drying choices for after bath or swimming



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

I feel a bit silly asking this; it may be over the top, or premature. But in reading about wet dogs/puppies, I have seen about 5 different drying techniques touted:
1. Use lots of large old towels, and expect that the floor will be drenched.
2. Use a human hair dryer on low heat setting.
3. Purchase a fabulously expensive dog dryer.
4. Use a small shop vac set on blow instead of vacuum, since the wind does the drying rather than the heat.
5. Use a microfiber or towel coat like a Country Mun luxury towelling rug coat, which absorbs the water and keeps the dog warm. It is supposedly padded and more absorbent than using a towel.

What do you all think?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

A force dryer will get all the loose undercoat out which is why a lot of people use it. I have noticed that whenever Kaizer gets really wet, he tends to shed more (or at least, all the loose hair just goes flying everywhere). When his fur drys, it traps all the loose pieces until I brush him out. If he weren't scared of the force dryer (bad experience as a puppy - and I haven't tried to work with him on it yet), then that's the way I'd go. I actually have one that I like a lot.

For now, he gets towel dried.


----------



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

Is a force dryer a whole different category? Or is it a regular dog dryer?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My Golden, who passed in August, swam a lot in our pool each summer and spent much time at the beach. I always brushed him really well before he got wet. I used towels to sop up some of the water -- didn't rub him with them because that will cause mats. He loved his big towel hugs. I dried his ears out with them too. Then I dried him with a cool air w/lots of force hair dryer. I can check the brand tomorrow if you like. It has lasted for many years -- most of Luke's life. It still works. It has a high and low setting and I changed it to low if I was anywhere near his head and made sure not to blow into his ears. It really blasts the water off. I didn't want his skin/hair staying damp for most of the day. I also cleaned out his ears with ear cleaner each time after he swam.

They're loud -- the grooming type dryers for dogs. I used a people dryer at first -- on the cool setting -- when Luke was younger and then moved him on to the higher force dryer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Most people with young dogs (age 2 and younger) probably do not need much extra fuss beyond bathing dogs early in the day (before 5PM), doing a scrub-rub with a towel or two, and letting them air dry the rest of the way.

A young dog should air dry very quickly (under an hour). 

The more correct the dogs coat - the easier he will dry on his own.

As the dog gets older - and especially if neutered/spayed - coat will get very thick and the texture will change. A softer coat absorbs water and people may find that the undercoat stays damp a long time and maintains a perfect moist environment for growing year/bacteria close to the skin. If people find their dogs are itching and having hot spots or other skin problems, this is why all that happens. 

I basically feel that any time you have a middle-aged and older (5+) year old dog, you NEED to get a dryer. Using a dryer properly, the dog's coat should be completely dry in 15-45 minutes. The younger and more "basic" the coat, the faster they will dry completely while using a dog dryer. Plus, you can control how the coat dries and prevent many of the the flippies and wings which develop.

Most family pet owners do NOT need to get a very expensive dog dryer ($400+). But something in the $200-250 range is probably ideal. 

I like CC dryers because there is no heat component with any of them + good quality and trusted dryer brand. Plus, I think they are relatively quiet. 

CC Kool Dry Mighty Mouse is about $200. I believe this is a 2-speed dryer.

CC Kool Pup - is about $80-100 more than the mighty mouse, but it is a variable dryer. Meaning, you can choose how low you set the speed or put it somewhere in the middle between low and high when training a young dog to deal with being dried. 

CC Kool Dry (original) is about $350. More powerful than the Kool Pup + again is variable speed.

CC Kool Dry Extreme is about $390. More powerful than Kool Dry + again is variable speed. 

^^^ If you just want a basic dryer + I'd say get Kool Pup because it's nicer having the variable speed. Or get the Mighty Mouse if you want something very small and basic.


----------



## ken71 (Jun 15, 2018)

Alfie gets a rub down with a towel and then wears his drying coat for an hour or so. He loves it and always sleeps well after a wet walk.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> As the dog gets older - and especially if neutered/spayed - coat will get very thick and the texture will change. A softer coat absorbs water and people may find that the undercoat stays damp a long time and maintains a perfect moist environment for growing year/bacteria close to the skin. If people find their dogs are itching and having hot spots or other skin problems, this is why all that happens.


I did not know this. Luke didn't start swimming because we didn't have our pool until after he was two years old. He was neutered. He had the softest coat ever. I thought it would go away after puppyhood, but it did not. People always said, "He's so soft!" And yes, I made extra sure he did not stay damp because it caused issues -- especially when he was youngish (two to four or so) with hot spots and skin infections. Sweet boy had terrible allergies, but thankfully they got a lot better as he aged.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The type or amount of coat your dog has makes a big difference on drying needs. I always rinsed my dogs after a dip in the pool or a trip to the lake... the chlorine in the pool seemed to dry out their coats. Don't forget to use ear wash too! When I found myself with multiple goldens I purchased a Metro 4.0 doggie dryer (think it was about $125) and did a great job. Then a few years later I purchased a golden with a ton of coat and this poor dryer was just not enough. Still worked like a champ, just not enough for this dog. I replaced it with a dryer that was only slightly more expensive @$200 and sorry I didn't buy one of these in the 1st place. It helps to blow out the dead hair and undercoat as well as takes half the time. 
Hot spots are horrible and is usually because of dogs not getting the skin dry, something you can't really do without a dryer. You would think air dry on a hot TX day would be enough but some dogs have a thick undercoat and this traps the moisture which means hot spots, vet bills and a shaved spot in the coat. By the time you figure up the added expense you could have purchased the dryer  
But had I continued with moderate coat dogs the Metro would have been fine. Having the right tools for a job always makes that job easier. Using a shop vac (which aren't cheap either) can be very loud. So like most things get the tool that was designed for the job.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just looked. I have the Metro Air Force Commander -- two speeds. It's less at Petco ($199) than at Chewy. It has been a real workhorse.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Clipper's mom said:


> Is a force dryer a whole different category? Or is it a regular dog dryer?


I'm making the distinction between the two, but I think you could use the words interchangeably. 

Some dog dryers (the cheaper ones <$100) don't really have enough force/power to dry a dog in a reasonable amount of time and they burn out quicker because you have to use them longer. They also generally only dry the top layer of the coat and don't blow out the loose undercoat.

I specified a force dryer because it'd be more worth your $$$ to get one - like the Metro or the CC ones. I have a Flying Pig dryer that I got from a friend that I like. I have not used it that much (Kaizer had a bad experience due to someone not listening to me, I still have to work on it) so can't say how it holds up. I've heard good things though.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been using this $82 dryer that I bought on Amazon for 4 1/2 years now and am very pleased with it. I am not a professional and use it only on my two dogs. Based on my experience with it should it fail at anytime I would not hesitate to replace it with the same one. Noise and velocity I don't know I've never owned a professional dryer but have been to shows where people are prepping their dogs and it seems to me that they sound about the same and my dryer blows and and parts the hair down to the skin just like theirs do. It has heat but I never use it. As far as using a shop vacuum I could see the one I own doing a similar job but I do frequently switch between speeds and the shop vac won't offer that option.
https://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-...Pet+Grooming+Hair+Dryer&qid=1580560709&sr=8-4


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

ken71 said:


> Alfie gets a rub down with a towel and then wears his drying coat for an hour or so. He loves it and always sleeps well after a wet walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, where do you get something like this? We walk in rain on most days and this would be perfect!!

Thanks,
Jules


----------



## ken71 (Jun 15, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> Ken, where do you get something like this? We walk in rain on most days and this would be perfect!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jules


Hi Jules,

We are in the UK but this came from:

www.ruffandtumbledogcoats.com 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

ken71 said:


> Hi Jules,
> 
> We are in the UK but this came from:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.

Jules


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m noticing Aidan shedding way more than usual right now. I’m actually getting fur in my mouth because it’s everywhere. i feel stupid for asking this, but would a backpack blower work? i blow myself off after I do yard work and also to get his fur off me. My only apprehension is that’s it could scare him to death. I’m not sure how loud the force blowers are, but it’s pretty loud.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

JulesAK said:


> Ken, where do you get something like this? We walk in rain on most days and this would be perfect!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jules


if you want a US made one, this is designed/sold by a GR person, *https://topdogtips.com/dry-buddies-towel-prevents-bath-mess *


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Chewy often has dog blow dryers on sale. They are not the best on the market, but for $100 you can get one that does a very good job. I bought an ugly purple flying pig blow dryer last summer on clearance for around $80. It does the job perfectly. My dogs swim everyday spring - fall and it is worth every $$$. Blows out all the loose hair and makes them look better too.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I take mine to the store for baths. For $10, I can bathe and dry my dogs myself and they clean up. I don't know the brand name of their dryers. I always bring my own shampoo and brushes. When they go swimming, I bring towels dry them the best I can. I pay special attention to the insides of their back legs and tummies. No collar until they dry completely.


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

I have 3 dogs. I bought the Metro Air Force drier and I love it. Great for baths, but also just to blow out loose hair and I even use it to blow the hair out of the baseboards to vacuum up. 
I also bought, from the auto department in Walmart, microfiber car drying towels. They’re about 32” square. The work great for quick drying jobs when it’s raining or they have muddy feet.


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

I have 3 dogs. I bought the Metro Air Force drier and I love it. Great for baths, but also just to blow out loose hair and I even use it to blow the hair out of the baseboards to vacuum up.
I also bought, from the auto department in Walmart, microfiber car drying towels. They’re about 32” square. The work great for quick drying jobs when it’s raining or they have muddy feet.


----------



## ZooVeteran (Dec 5, 2018)

hello, please allow me to ask here or tell me if I should open a new topic.
My golden has some black spots on face and on neck, do you think that the cause could be that I do not always dry him after swimming ?
Actually he likes to be wet all the time and even put his head in the water when drinking at home.
He is swimming in natural farm ponds once or twice a week, not pool with chemical.
I am asking here as people have dogs that also swim, so maybe you met this problem ?
And as a general rule, do you think that he should always be dried after swimming ?
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Is the pond water tested? 
During summer months in many US States, bacteria can grow in ponds and lakes. It can make dogs sick, also cause skin irritation and other problems. When bacteria levels are too, water sources are closed for swimming, fishing, etc. 

I would rinse your dog off after swimming and then dry them. 
Check your dog's coat and skin for any irritation.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Don't know about the spots but it looks like he pulls when on lead?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I dry differently after baths than I do after swimming (in the pool, as when they swim in ponds or the ocean they automatically get a bath afterward).

After baths, my dogs get dried with one of those fabulously expensive forced air dog dryers. I use the dual motor K9-III, which is the strongest dryer I have ever seen. Absolutely wonderful for double-coated dogs like Goldens. It's worth every penny of the $479 they retail for.










After swimming in the pool, I just towel them off and make them stay outside until they are dry enough to come in. They swim almost every day. Never had a skin or coat issue with them. I've heard of pool chemicals causing issues, but none of my dogs (currently 8 of them) have ever experienced one. Worst I've ever had is a dog with very light furnishings that got a slight green tint after a summer of swimming and no bathing. But normally I bathe once a week and have not seen that problem repeated.


----------



## ZooVeteran (Dec 5, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is the pond water tested?
> During summer months in many US States, bacteria can grow in ponds and lakes. It can make dogs sick, also cause skin irritation and other problems. When bacteria levels are too, water sources are closed for swimming, fishing, etc.
> 
> I would rinse your dog off after swimming and then dry them.
> Check your dog's coat and skin for any irritation.



hello, thank you, but no, water is not tested and we live in a tropical country, so maybe it could be the reason ?
thanks again.


----------

